# cowseatmaize



## botlguy (Nov 25, 2016)

What has happened to Eric, the mystery man? I haven't been aware of his presence for awhile, I miss him.
Jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 25, 2017)

Maybe he's in 'moderator heaven', thing is no one knows or seems to care............................remember when this place was fun and we had some sort of comradery. Only one moderator and that was Woody. Brother Loby was with us, the pages were blue, and no elites were here............................well not that many. Yep, this place used to be fun.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 25, 2017)

Now that you mention it, haven't seen or heard from him in awhile. Hope everything is ok


----------



## ajohn (Jan 26, 2017)

I remember! Still have Lobo's email conversations we had._Is that weird?_....Sure miss those days


----------



## ajohn (Jan 26, 2017)

*Old days*

Hey! Do you new guys ever get into any heated conversations? Man we used to have some good ones! Ain't nothing like a good family argument.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 28, 2017)

Yea, I still have my emails w/ Brother Loby too. Used to like to go back and read his stuff till it got wiped out by Eric while he was messing w/ things he did not understand.

......................and heated discussions...............I liked the one about the chainsaw in the woods. Another was the barrel of bottles at the burnt house, I was right on that one.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 28, 2017)

Having been a moderator on one site, when I stepped down I almost entirely stopped going. I found other places to go and things to do and thought that was why I rarely visited the site till I realised, I let myself get replaced and turned into a regular user even after all the time and effort I gave them to keep that very difficult place under control. I visited once after that and haven't gone back to it.


----------

